# Tree strips & wild birds & pointers



## Warden (Dec 11, 2007)

How do you guys hunt tree strips in the late season with pointers. When there is snow on the ground and very little grass the birds seem to run ahead and flush wild as soon as we enter the trees. Sometime I think the dogs can actually see the birds running and then it is off to the races. Can tree strips teach pointer bad habits.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Either use a training collar or a check cord to let them know it's not a good idea to chase birds. It all comes back to how the dog was trained. Ours did the same thing. We just made her stay close and if she didn't we put her on a leash and kept her close.


----------



## Warden (Dec 11, 2007)

H2OfowlND said:


> Either use a training collar or a check cord to let them know it's not a good idea to chase birds. It all comes back to how the dog was trained. Ours did the same thing. We just made her stay close and if she didn't we put her on a leash and kept her close.
> 
> Thanks H2OfowlND That is what I was trying to do but even with the dog held in close only 1 out of 50 birds would hold for a point and all of those were hens. Now when some of the birds flushed wild they new there were blockers at the end and came back along the tree line right at me. I had to shoot two of them could not just watch them fly bye. Is this a bad thing to do with a pointing dog.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

How old is your dog?

I'd nick him with a collar and reprimand him until he got it strait. He will too, if you keep after him.

I plan on taking Bill the Chessy out and walking some tree lines and doing some practice work in the next few weeks. He hunts good and was getting better as the season ended, but practice never hurts.

You might give that a try too.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

IMO check cord in tree's is a bad Idea. I would use a collar. Second when you say they take off after the bird do you mean they will chase it all the way till the end when they flush? Or just out a ways then come back? 
I woulden't go over board on zapping them, because you want them to go after birds. In most cases you would want them to chase the bird till it stops correct? Except in this case you can see the bird running, so you know thats what is going on. If you could see in the cattails they would be chasing birds all the time, until they stop.

I think you will be able to cure them really fast, just a couple corrections and they will have it down.


----------



## Warden (Dec 11, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> IMO check cord in tree's is a bad Idea. I would use a collar. Second when you say they take off after the bird do you mean they will chase it all the way till the end when they flush? Or just out a ways then come back
> 
> I always call the dog back if she starts to take off and she comes right away. Just sometimes I react to slow because I am watching all the birds flying across the open field. But I don't think these birds will ever hold in these thin tree strips, not enough cover.[/list][/code]


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Tree rows are pretty tough, they seem to be a hit or miss thing for me. I do like to run through them even though they flush wild more times than not.

If you hunt enough of them the pointer will learn to run wide of the tree row and work his way back. That seems to work the best. as far as chasing the bird through the tree row it is no different than them running them through the crp. they will eventually learn that it doesn't work.


----------



## Warden (Dec 11, 2007)

Springer said:


> Tree rows are pretty tough, they seem to be a hit or miss thing for me. I do like to run through them even though they flush wild more times than not.
> 
> If you hunt enough of them the pointer will learn to run wide of the tree row and work his way back. That seems to work the best. as far as chasing the bird through the tree row it is no different than them running them through the crp. they will eventually learn that it doesn't work.


 Thank you Springer. I have seen my dog try to run wide. But not knowing any better I would always call her back never giving her a chance to work back to me. I have always liked to keep the dog with in shooting range and eye sight. Maybe I need to let her go and see if she works back. What about the wild flushes should I shoot at them with the pointer.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They won't work that far out.

He means they will run say 80 yards out infront of you then work back. The same thing they do when working "with" the wind.

If it's within range blast it.


----------



## Warden (Dec 11, 2007)

hunt4P&Y said:


> They won't work that far out.
> 
> He means they will run say 80 yards out infront of you then work back. The same thing they do when working "with" the wind.
> 
> If it's within range blast it.


 Thank you "hunt4P&Y". This could be why I don't do as well "with" the wind I never let the dog range and work back at me. Going to have to start letting her run. I think she is smarter then I give her credit.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Just so you know when I say with I am meaning with the wind to your back. Most of the time you don't do that, unless you are trying to let the dog work backwards and get the birds inbetween you.

If you are working into the wind they should stay close.

SOmetimes the best thing for a young dog is to hunt with a good dog. Let them learn from the best. The more they are out there trying the better they will be.

Yes, many times a dog is alot smarter then we give them credit for!  
Good luck!

Nows a great time to get them out there and train with live birds. Bring your camera along. There is no pressure with not having to shoot birds. Just you and the dog!


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

Warden said:


> Thank you Springer. I have seen my dog try to run wide. But not knowing any better I would always call her back never giving her a chance to work back to me. *I have always liked to keep the dog with in shooting range and eye sight. *Maybe I need to let her go and see if she works back. What about the wild flushes should I shoot at them with the pointer.


To each his own, but my wirehairs are rarely within gun range. I would buy myself a flusher if that was what I was after.

How old is your dog? I am in it for the long run and realize I will not shoot as many birds over a dog the first couple of seasons while they figure it out. However, it sure seems to pay off later in the dog's life. If your dog is young, you might consider giving it a little head to figure things out on its own.

Each of my dogs handles tree rows a little differently. Binger seems to glide through them like a grey and brown ghost. Spice tip-toes through them. Gypsy hits them like a freight train, often circling wide and running the edge. The bottom line is that I let them develop their own hunting style naturally and more often than not, they are on point when I catch up.


----------



## Warden (Dec 11, 2007)

wirehairman said:


> To each his own, but my wirehairs are rarely within gun range. I would buy myself a flusher if that was what I was after.
> 
> How old is your dog? I am in it for the long run and realize I will not shoot as many birds over a dog the first couple of seasons while they figure it out. However, it sure seems to pay off later in the dog's life. If your dog is young, you might consider giving it a little head to figure things out on its own.
> 
> Thanks wirehairman I have a 9 year old short hair. The way I like to hunt close to the dog maybe I should of got a flusher, but I love to see her point, and she does great in crp and sloughs. Do you use a beeper to locate your dogs? And do you ever shoot wild flushes.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I hate to say it, but you are going to have a really hard time changing a 9 year old dog.

They are like us once they get into a groove they stay with it. The very first time they do something is the time to correct them, not the 900th time. IMO


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

Warden said:


> Thanks wirehairman I have a 9 year old short hair.


Like hunt4P&Y said, it will be tough to change the ways of a 9 year old dog.



> The way I like to hunt close to the dog maybe I should of got a flusher, but I love to see her point, and she does great in crp and sloughs.


Everyone should find a dog that compliments their preferred method of hunting. I am not saying my preferences are the right way or the only way. They are just my way. I also love to see my dogs point (see my avi). In fact, I remember a beautiful point long after any bird I may have shot. Funny thing is, I can see my dogs slam into a point several hundred yards away in the CRP as easily as I could if they were only 30 yards out. My dogs all tend to shorten up drastically in heavy cover such as cattail sloughs, and I oftentimes cannot see them go on point when they are 10 feet away in that stuff.



> Do you use a beeper to locate your dogs?


I do use a beeper caller but rarely turn it on unless we're in super thick stuff or I want to locate a dog.



> And do you ever shoot wild flushes.


If the dog did not bump the bird (purposefully or unintentionally), I have no problems shooting it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

There's nothing like watching a dog working a CRP field, running full speed and lock up! Man it gives me chills just thinking about it! :lol:

They turn there head 90 to the side and there nose is right on the ground!!


----------

